# Partizip I o Partizip II



## Learning

Hola, tengo una pregunta, para transformar la frase "die aufregung um das Kind, das schrie,...", cuál de las dos siguientes frases son equivalenteS?

a) Die Aufregung um das geschriene Kind
oder
b) Die Aufregung um das schreiende Kind

Muchas gracias


----------



## Kajjo

b) ist richtig.

Kajjo


----------



## Learning

Danke Kajjo, aber... "b) Die Aufregung um das schreiende Kind" bezieht sich auf die Vergangenheit? Weil der original Satz ist im Vergangenheit: "die aufregung um das Kind, das schrie,...". 
Danke vielmals


----------



## Henryk

Man unterscheidet doch im Deutschen zwischen Partizip *Aktiv *Präsens (Partizip 1) und Partizip Perfekt *Passiv* (Partizip 2)

Und "Die Aufregung um das schreiende Kind" meint ja, dass das Kind schreit und somit etwas tut.

Mit dem Kind wird ja nichts getan, es kann auch nicht geschrien werden.


----------



## Learning

Ok, aber... Ich möchte wissen, ob Partizip I (für Aktive Sätze: das schreiende Kind) auch auf die Vergangenheit bezieht oder nur auf der Präsens.
For example:
What does "das schreiende Kind" means? The child that was shouting or The child that is shouting?

Danke vielmals und Entschuldigung für die viele Frage ich mache !


----------



## Henryk

Beides:

*PRÄSENS:* Ich sehe ein schreiendes Kind. = Ich sehe ein Kind, das schreit. 
*PRÄTERITUM:* Ich sah ein schreiendes Kind. = Ich sah ein Kind, das schrie. 
*PERFEKT:* Ich habe ein schreiendes Kind gesehen. = Ich habe ein Kind gesehen, das geschrien hat. 
*PLUSQUAMPERFEKT:* Ich hatte ein schreiendes Kind gesehen. = Ich hatte ein Kind gesehen, das geschrien hatte.

Es kommt nur darauf an, ob man es sieht oder sah.


----------



## Learning

Ok, danke schon!! Ich habe verstanden 
Aber in diesem Satz habe ich eine Frage: Die Satz ist "Die Familie sammelte sich um den Mann, der starb"
Wie tut man das in Partizip?
a) Die Familie sammelte sich um den gestorbene Mann?
oder
b) Die Familie sammelte sich um den sterbende Mann?

Danke


----------



## Ralf

Learning said:
			
		

> ...
> a) Die Familie sammelte sich um den gestorbene*n* (besser: verstorbenen) Mann? In diesem Fall ist der Mann bereits tot.
> oder
> b) Die Familie sammelte sich um den sterbende*n* Mann? In diesem Fall liegt der Mann zwar im Sterben, lebt aber noch.


Beide Varianten sind möglich. Wie Henryk schon erklärt hat, kommt es darauf an, ob die Handlung, auf die sich der Satz bezieht (hier also das Sterben), bereits abgeschlossen ist oder noch nicht.

Ralf


----------

